# ISO uses for beet "greens"



## Odile1 (Apr 17, 2011)

I love the fresh red beets they come with these beautiful green leaves and I hate to throw them away, any suggestions?


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 17, 2011)

Beet greens are _delicious_!  Wash them thoroughly and cook them like spinach with just the water clinging to them.  Excellent with bacon for seasoning.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 17, 2011)

I blanched and froze some in seal a meal bag.  Use them in soup, or as previously stated,like spinach, in lasagna and such.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 17, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Beet greens are _delicious_!  Wash them thoroughly and cook them like spinach with just the water clinging to them.  Excellent with bacon for seasoning.


I don't like a lot of greens (Swiss chard or collards, for instance), but I love beet greens!  I like mine the same way Z mentioned.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks, Barbara.  

I only had beet greens once on a visit to my aunt and uncle's "camp" in Maine.  She had a small garden and served fresh beets, and the greens as another side.  They were sooooo good!  

I'd love to make them, but unfortunately, whenever I see beets in the grocery store, they either don't have the greens attached, or they look so bedraggled and not enough to bother with.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 18, 2011)

I believe you can treat them in any fashion you would spinach. We have several beets growing and just one fits the bill for us. The greens are either used at the same time or saved for another meal.

Craig


----------

